#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Online travel agent in Bangkok

## pattayardm

Any recommendations for an online travel agent in Bangkok to book international flights please ?

There was one I used to use years ago but can't remember the name of it.

Thanks in advance....

----------


## david44

Online agent can be anywhere

Lokk via Skyscanner ,Zuji,Kayak etc then book online , no need to be Bangkok

Find Cheap Flights & Airline Tickets | KAYAK
Skyscanner - Compare Cheap Flights, Hotels & Car Hire
Cheap flights - Search and Compare Flights with momondo

----------


## thaimeme

Thaifly.com | ????????????????? ?????? ?????????????????,?????????,??????????????????,???  ??????????,????????????,??????????????????????????  ?,???????????? ,??????,????????????????????,?????????????????????  ??? Thaifly Travel

----------


## TheAnonEgg

That beggars belief they don't have an English translation.....

----------


## pattayardm

Thanks,

The one I was trying to remember I found in another thread, it was called Mox travel but they have since closed.

----------


## crepitas

I use Jetabroad.com.au ..Sydney Australia...excellent service for years always seem to have the best prices ... I always search and compare.

----------


## crepitas

I would maybe be a bit wary of giving CC details on line to Thai companies other than Airlines direct.
Used a Phuket agent years ago..two months later saw _additional debits to them on_ statement . Went to challenge them...took me to an ATM and gave me the cash plus a thousand bt....was not worth the bother to take it further.

----------


## cyrille

Why on earth would anyone need an online travel agent to be based in Bangkok if booking an international flight?

----------


## Dillinger

^ maybe he doesn't have a credit card and wanted to look online and pay in cash in Bangkok. 

Thai Airways and Nok Air both offer the facility to book online and pay at the 7/11 or office.

----------


## taxexile

> That beggars belief they don't have an English translation.....


why does it beggar belief?

----------


## 12Call

Home

----------


## Bobcock

cheaptickets.co.th

Excellent site, used it at least 15 times.

----------


## TheAnonEgg

Being a member of the Asean community and the benefits it would bring with an English translation of the site, just shows how ill-prepared the Thais are for integration, plus there being a large community of non-speaking Thai foreigners here it could only be profitable  to modify the site.




> That beggars belief they don't have an English translation.....
> 			
> 		
> 
> why does it beggar belief?

----------


## aging one

If you are looking to go anywhere but the Americas go direct to either Emirates or Qatar Air. Both have some incredible sales on now.

----------


## Dapper

I just got return tickets to LHR direct with British Airways for £475 each through last minute . Com

----------


## TheAnonEgg

I've read it's only a publicity stunt, and the prices are pretty much the same as they were before.?




> If you are looking to go anywhere but the Americas go direct to either Emirates or Qatar Air. Both have some incredible sales on now.

----------


## Bogon

KLM have a deal going on at the moement.

Worth a gander...https://www.klm.com/home/tz/en

Check out the "World on Sale" bit.

Not researched in depth, but could lead to a decent price.

----------

